# Нужно мнение русского специалиста



## Enna (8 Ноя 2007)

dobrogo vremeni sytok!!!
ya izvinyaus`, chto pishy translitom, ya naxojhys` v Amerike. 
5 dnei nazad myjh stal jhalovat`sya na bol` v spine, bol` pri dvijhenie, mog derjhat` spiny tol`ko v gorizontal`nom polojhenii. boli nachali ysilivat`sya. vchera posle massaga i biofreeze (americanskii "Spasatel`") on ne smog vstat` so stola i segodnya provel den` tol`ko v sidyachem polojhenii, xodit s trydom. sytki spystya ydalos` ego polojhit`. Amerikanskaya medicina otkazalas` prinimat` nas, skazali prikladuvat` led k spine kajhdue 30 min i priiti na rengen , kogda bydet lychshe, t k seichas oni nichego ne mogyt sdelat`.   ya znau, chto amerikancu ochen` ostorojhnu, im ne nyjhnu nikakie razborki v syde.neyjheli i pravda nichego nel`zya sdelat`??? nikakix ylychshenii za poslednie 2 sytok net, da i k tomy jhe pocheny stat` lychshe, a ne xyjhe???


----------



## Ильяна (8 Ноя 2007)

*nyjhno mnenie rysskogo specialista!!!*

Zdravstvujte Enna, ja dumaju, chto u vashego supruga ljumbalgija, to, chto posle massazha proizoshlo uhudshenie-vpolne vozmozhno, no vot prikladyvat' led ni v koem sluchae k spine nel'zja!!! po vsej vidimosti, tam idet vospalitel'nyj process v myshcah i fascijah i holodom mozhno tol'ko usugubit' polozhenie. Sovetuju sdelat' MRI, -eto bolee informativnyj metod issledovanija, pozvoljajuwij vyjavit' patologiju pozvonochnika, vozmozhno. u vashego supruga protruzija ili gryzha diska (na boli v noge on ne zhaluetsja?)V ljubom sluchae, tol'ko posle snimkov i postanovki diagnoza mozhno naznachit' adekvatnoe lechenie. Poprobujte prinimat' nesteroidnye protivospalitel'nye sredstva, naprimer Vol'taren, a voobwe mne ne ponjatna reakcija vashih vrachej...nikakogo lechenija ne naznachili..tipa prilozhite led i samo "otvalitsja". Udachi vam i vashemu suprugu, zhelaju skorejshego vyzdorovlenija


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Ноя 2007)

*nyjhno mnenie rysskogo specialista!!!*

НЕ ПРИКЛАДЫВАЙТЕ ЛЕД!!!
Реально помочь невозможно по сети. МРТ желательно сделать. В остром периоде НЕЛЬЗЯ делать ни  массаж, ни любые другие тепловые или электропроцедуры. Это некомпетентность того, кто назначил без снимка такое лечение.


----------



## Enna (10 Ноя 2007)

*nyjhno mnenie rysskogo specialista!!!*

spasibo bol`shoe za sovetu!!! bydem popravlyat`sya!!!


----------



## javelin (7 Дек 2007)

*nyjhno mnenie rysskogo specialista!!!*

dl'a tex kto ne chitaet in English - nizhe privoditsa rekommendatsiya dl'a Americantsev poyti k chiropractoru (isxod'a iz luchnogo opyta kak patsienta) 

If your husband's insurance covers it, go see a good chiropractor.  When I lived in the US, it helped me big time.  I went to 4 different ones over the course of time, one made the problem worse - well, the guy really barely had any patients, and no wonder why.  The other 3 were pretty booked.  The relief came within days.  Most chiropractors have their own diagnostic equipment - X-ray at the very least.

Don't badmouth American healthcare, from a very long personal experience I cal tell you than it's better to have cautious doctors in the US than adventurous doctors here that screw you up big time, and you won't have absolutely any legal recourse.


----------



## Ell (7 Дек 2007)

*nyjhno mnenie rysskogo specialista!!!*

http://www.translit.ru/


----------

